# Outdoors > Other outdoors, sports, huts and tracks >  Wasps

## kukuwai

Decided to do my bit in the wasp battle.

Pretty easy online test and a few $ registration fee to become accredited. Then can purchase everything that is needed.

This bait proved to be very successful when trailed in the Able Tasman 2 years ago with +90% of wasps wiped out in the trial areas.

I used it last year at our batch which has always had a wasp problem and was blown away with the results...no wasps!!

Being a protein based bait it is safe for use around bees. Now is the time with wasps in their protein phase.

All the information you need can be found here

www.merchento.com/vespex.html



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

stop typing and go kill some more....dirty black arsed little german huas......

----------


## 40mm

great to see someone is getting into them. how about they sell me some without all the bullshit though?
Gotta be the most complicated baiting procedure i have ever seen!

----------


## veitnamcam

If Doc set aside some 1080 money for more of this the native birds would benifit hugely I am sure!

----------


## Pengy

> great to see someone is getting into them. how about they sell me some without all the bullshit though?
> Gotta be the most complicated baiting procedure i have ever seen!


Pretty sure that you don't have to be signed off to use the stuff, just to buy it. There are tramping groups and mountain bike clubs who are putting it out in the top of the south, without having to make all their members jump through hoops

----------


## Ryan

> great to see someone is getting into them. how about they sell me some without all the bullshit though?
> Gotta be the most complicated baiting procedure i have ever seen!


Ze Churmans only do complicated.

----------


## Rushy

> Ze Churmans only do complicated.


Ze Churmans are goot at extermination zo shud be goot at killink vosps

----------


## Wildman

> Pretty sure that you don't have to be signed off to use the stuff, just to buy it. There are tramping groups and mountain bike clubs who are putting it out in the top of the south, without having to make all their members jump through hoops


Pretty sure it is just an online quiz that they likely tell you the answers to. Hardly much of a hoop. Just go do it, it would probably take less time they writing a rant on this forum.... 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## chindit

At work we use some feno -- phenom ---- phenum ----liquid stuff in feeders that attract the femail wasps. Its made a difference to wasp numbers and must be available without bullshit. The best time to use it is in spring, but the guy who is our wasp killer says this time of year he gets workers.

----------


## kukuwai

> Pretty sure it is just an online quiz that they likely tell you the answers to. Hardly much of a hoop. Just go do it, it would probably take less time they writing a rant on this forum.... 
> 
> Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


It is real easy !!! Just watch a video and answer a few questions.

Its amazing stuff, there was a big nest in my folks woodpile and recently there has been heaps of the little yellow and black buggers hanging out around the fish filleting bench.

Figured they were on protein so put up 1 bait station and 3 days later there are NO wasps flying into or out off the wood pile !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

"Touch wood"
We have literally Zero of the Yellow Bastards - at this point in time
Prob all got drowned with all the rain we have had.

We usually have plenty by now

----------


## Shearer

@stingray

----------


## stingray

> @stingray


On to it tonight...the old boy is putting the heat on me also

----------


## Bonecrusher

Last year was a bad year in the Bay for Wasps, I had a nasty experience at my duck shooting possie pre season.  Noted a large nest underground less than 1 m from maimai so backed off not so the pup who ran right over the friggin nest out the Alan Bustards came I was wearing shorts two went for the weak point started stinging me in the nether regions what a sight down went the shorts self preservation took hold I dove into the nearest water  .....

----------


## Gibo

Does it also work for paper wasps?

----------


## kukuwai

> Does it also work for paper wasps?


No it doesnt.  I think the main problem with paper wasps is they only hunt live pray so wont take bait. Fly spray bro 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> No it doesnt.  I think the main problem with paper wasps is they only hunt live pray so wont take bait. Fly spray bro 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Fly spray and a lighter  :Wink:  Still have to repaint that black sooty patch on my house  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> No it doesnt.  I think the main problem with paper wasps is they only hunt live pray so wont take bait. Fly spray bro 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Fly spray and a lighter  :Wink:  Still have to repaint that black sooty patch on my house  :Grin:

----------


## Ryan

> Fly spray and a lighter  Still have to repaint that black sooty patch on my house


Something like this:

----------


## Pengy

> It is real easy !!! Just watch a video and answer a few questions.
> 
> Its amazing stuff, there was a big nest in my folks woodpile and recently there has been heaps of the little yellow and black buggers hanging out around the fish filleting bench.
> 
> Figured they were on protein so put up 1 bait station and 3 days later there are NO wasps flying into or out off the wood pile !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


AND pay your $58 fee to become a registered user of course

----------


## kukuwai

> AND pay your $58 fee to become a registered user of course


Yep i payed that last year and this year was    just able to buy the bait.  So i presume that is a one off payment that will last indefinitely.. i hope so  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Done and paid! Expected wait time for rego is one day ! I'm purchasing the $ 89 pack for a start and will give it a try around our pad first ..then see a couple of other owners to get some around theirs ...Start small and think big ...will approach shop owners and perminate residence about running out some lines over at the wharf and up the pylon track up the back to try and thin the bloody wasps out! 

Plenty of areas the are easy to access and work bait stations just need a couple of people montouring them during the week!

----------


## kukuwai

@stingray good on you !! The turn around time from paying and delivery of the bait is surprisingly fast so you should have it sorted in no time.

Usually the wasps are flying less than 500m from their nest so you should be able to reach a reasonable area with a just a few stations.

Get stuck into em !! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Done and paid! Expected wait time for rego is one day ! I'm purchasing the $ 89 pack for a start and will give it a try around our pad first ..then see a couple of other owners to get some around theirs ...Start small and think big ...will approach shop owners and perminate residence about running out some lines over at the wharf and up the pylon track up the back to try and thin the bloody wasps out! 
> 
> Plenty of areas the are easy to access and work bait stations just need a couple of people montouring them during the week!


Might save a few Brachial arteries at the filleting bench  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

> No it doesnt.  I think the main problem with paper wasps is they only hunt live pray so wont take bait. Fly spray bro 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ripcord F~~cks im too

----------


## MSL

> Fly spray and a lighter  Still have to repaint that black sooty patch on my house


Did exactly this last night up at my shed, was a decent fist and a half sized nest.  Wall of the shed was pretty warm.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Did exactly this last night up at my shed, was a decent fist and a half sized nest.  Wall of the shed was pretty warm.


I just spray and walk away on the paperwasps....pussys.

----------


## MSL

Yeah this nest was partially obscured and they kept coming out longer after the first strike, so the spray and walk away technique would have been ineffective

----------


## stingray

> @stingray good on you !! The turn around time from paying and delivery of the bait is surprisingly fast so you should have it sorted in no time.
> 
> Usually the wasps are flying less than 500m from their nest so you should be able to reach a reasonable area with a just a few stations.
> 
> Get stuck into em !! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sure as hell will...let the old bloke know the plan ...he was super stoked ...he is keen as hell to do mid week trips to keep the bait checked and cleaned up and put the word round the locals for me! I think we have found something to bring us together again as well a common goal to start the slow road of making fishing with kids and off the rock a lot more pleasant!

----------


## BeeMan

Vespex is death to german and common wasps, works fast when you can get them feeding on it. Areas of high wasp infestations I treated last season you struggle to see any now. Best thing since sliced bread.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mooseman

Good on you guys that bait seems like the "Bees Knee's", kill those sewing machine asses, the more the better.

----------


## 40mm

> Pretty sure it is just an online quiz that they likely tell you the answers to. Hardly much of a hoop. Just go do it, it would probably take less time they writing a rant on this forum.... 
> 
> Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


I was talking about all the stuff they say to do.. testing the area for wasp numbers etc, the quiz wasnt so bad, but I wouldnt bother.

Also the stuff has to be frozen, then put out, then taken back in and disposed of (if you follow the instructions) and generally just sounds like a pain in the ass. I just want to poison or otherwise kill the fuckers until they die!!!

----------


## 40mm

> AND pay your $58 fee to become a registered user of course


not like

----------


## Martin358

I use ant sand with either jam or fish

----------


## 40mm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8TGQ2WSk7c


Here is a thunderbolt and a glad bag of water to direct the blast.... Weird arm position is an attempt to block the ears, while the ear muffs stand back a safe distance...

----------


## 40mm

> I just spray and walk away on the paperwasps....pussys.


My mate gently picks the nest and branch off the tree, carefully places it on the ground then dramatically stomps, grinds and curses the little fuckers into oblivion.
All this mid day while they are active......

I keep hoping for the best but they always die.

----------


## Ryan

I've never been stung by a wasp (yet) thankfully. 

Back in S.A. we have several varieties - I don't know their botanical names but the two main types I encountered were large black and yellow ones with a massive abdomen and a kind of skinny petiole. Would be quite loud in flight and would fly with its legs hanging down underneath it. Our palm tree by the swimming pool was swarming with them.

The second type was smaller but a kind of rust and black colour - would often nest under eaves or in corners of external doors and stuff. My friend and I entered a joint venture to acquire an 80cc scooter from his sister. We just used to hare around the plot with it - his plot was 2.2 acres of pretty much flat grass with 1 or 2 trees but it made for an excellent trial course.

Off he goes and I'm watching / timing and then for some reason on a straightaway he appears to lose control, falls and begins shouting unintelligibly, beating himself and simultaneously tearing his shirt asunder. I thought he'd taken leave of his senses for a minute until he came charging up to me and "Why the fuck didn't you help?" I stared at him incredulously for a second wondering what on earth he was on about - then he pointed to where he'd been stung - a wasp of some sort had gone up his short sleeve and got stuck in his armpit and just laid into him - welts with tiny pinpricks of blood were forming.

I felt sorry for him but still have no idea what he expected me to help him with!  :Psmiley:

----------


## 40mm

Cheers to all who can be bothered doing this thing, kill those fuckers please! I might still do it.... But I dont seem to have a problem at the moment. just enough paper wasps to keep the sport going.

----------


## 40mm

> I've never been stung by a wasp (yet) thankfully. 
> 
> Back in S.A. we have several varieties - I don't know their botanical names but the two main types I encountered were large black and yellow ones with a massive abdomen and a kind of skinny petiole. Would be quite loud in flight and would fly with its legs hanging down underneath it. Our palm tree by the swimming pool was swarming with them.
> 
> The second type was smaller but a kind of rust and black colour - would often nest under eaves or in corners of external doors and stuff. My friend and I entered a joint venture to acquire an 80cc scooter from his sister. We just used to hare around the plot with it - his plot was 2.2 acres of pretty much flat grass with 1 or 2 trees but it made for an excellent trial course.
> 
> Off he goes and I'm watching / timing and then for some reason on a straightaway he appears to lose control, falls and begins shouting unintelligibly, beating himself and simultaneously tearing his shirt asunder. I thought he'd taken leave of his senses for a minute until he came charging up to me and "Why the fuck didn't you help?" I stared at him incredulously for a second wondering what on earth he was on about - then he pointed to where he'd been stung - a wasp of some sort had gone up his short sleeve and got stuck in his armpit and just laid into him - welts with tiny pinpricks of blood were forming.
> 
> I felt sorry for him but still have no idea what he expected me to help him with!


sounds like prime time comedy right there.

----------


## kukuwai

> I use ant sand with either jam or fish


Id be very careful using any sugar based substance (ie jam) as a lure when mixed with a poison.

It is likely to be also picked up by bees!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## sneeze

5 drops of front line pet flea treatment mixed in a standard tin of tuna. the dose rate has be close as to much and  the wasps die before they get it back to the nest and to litle wont do the job. I think its  the same active ingredient as vespex. Last couple of years its cleared the wasps here. Not cheap though.

----------


## kukuwai

> 5 drops of front line pet flea treatment mixed in a standard it of tuna. the dose rate has be close as to much and  the wasps die before they get it back to the nest and to litle wont do the job. I thik its  the same active ingredient as vespex. Last couple of years its cleared the wasps here. Not cheap though.


Correct.... It is the same active ingredient. Its Fipronil 0.1%

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## doinit

Yellow German pricks they are lol.  Did you know that these suckers actually breath through their wings.
Fill up the ol weed sprayer with luke warm water and dish washing liquid,,go get em. It wets their wings, clags up quick and down they go.
This new bait is great I must say.....bout time and like already mentioned above,DOC would be doing the birds a treat by killing as many of the pricks as possable and f*** the 1080 bullshit.

----------


## Frodo

Hate the things

----------


## 6x47

Did no-one spot this??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP71vOnK5qQ

bloody funny, like his re-labelling of the Panasonic

----------


## Marty Henry

All this hatred! Golly I bet old Hans and his SAFE buddies will be mounting a campaign soon  called SOWFE (save our wasps from extermination)

Seriously though, on tho odd occasions Ive found nests of german wasps, a couple of puffs of flystrike powder in the hole has done the trick. I have mixed advantage with sardines and that seemed to work too Its imidacloparid and some crop sprays use it so that also seems to be an option.

----------


## kukuwai

I have been following this story for a while
Initially when the bees started dying the cause was unknown although a poison was suspected.
Samples were sent to MPI and it turns out Fipronil (the active ingredient in vespex and also frontline for flees) was the cause.
I think this highlights the need for understanding the wasps protein cycle\link and not using a sweet\sugar lure.

For those of you that are interested check this out...

https://www.radionz.co.nz/news/natio...-police-matter

----------


## kukuwai

There is also some good info in this article, concerning the same incident.
Particularly from the developer of the vespex bait.

https://www.stuff.co.nz/environment/...s-in-murchison

Cheers fellas

----------


## Cordite

Them wasps gobble through sandflies like there's no tomorrow.  Just saying, in case you live near a stream.

----------


## veitnamcam

> There is also some good info in this article, concerning the same incident.
> Particularly from the developer of the vespex bait.
> 
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/environment/...s-in-murchison
> 
> Cheers fellas


I know its off track but talk about cherry pick facts.

"A study on the effects of 1080 dust on bees found no 1080 was detected in samples of bees, pollen and nectar taken from six hives within the boundary of an aerial baiting operation".

"A" study,so only one with no citation ....epic Journalism not  :XD:

----------


## kukuwai

> ...epic Journalism


There is a lot of muppets out there VC  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> There is a lot of muppets out there VC


Yes unfortunatly they read and believe anything on stuff or dickbook and vote  :Wtfsmilie:  :XD:

----------


## kotuku

waterblaster at very close range ,particularly on pesky little arseholes that landed on my driveway fence as i was constructing some homebrew. wifey wondered what the smears on the new fence palings were -i told her it was organic art -well I assume some of it was their organs but my eye sights not that shit hot.
daughter unfortunately was badly stung a coupla times as a kiddie and well me Ijust hate the huas.
pity they weren't a little bigger -"hmmm 3"no3steel 12g should upset the flight dynamics"
did deal with a bees nest in me front porch with a washgun&compressor featuring 700ml used carpainting thinners ,700ml 91 petrol delivered at 100PS Ifollowed by a bloody great slug of carbaryl after 3of the huas stung me and me old dog JJ RIP.
 twas life jim -but alas not as they knew it.strangely lots of brown bits in the garden -compost now!

----------


## Cordite



----------


## BeeMan

Now is the time for your Vespex wasp control.  :Cool:     another one to boot

----------


## kukuwai

> Now is the time for your Vespex wasp control.  Attachment 84259   another one to boot  Attachment 84262


What's going on there @BeeMan are they dead bees or wasps lying around on the sand ? 

Looks like there is no problems with the wasps taking the bait tho !! Good stuff, get stuck into them.

Here's a question you might know the answer to "how far does a bee fly from its hive" ??

I was working in a wetland today poisoning crack willows with XTree Basel and holy shit they were all buzzing with bees after the sticky stuff all over the leaves. 

Couldn't see any hives around but thought there was far to many for them to be wild. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

At this time if year wasps seem to go willow leaves as well.

----------


## Gapped axe

killed 4 nests today -= 1 whiskey and two loads of wood

----------


## BeeMan

Most bee activity is approx a kilometre n under. But later in the season when flowering sources start to dwindle they could venture out to a couple kms. The dead bees on the sand are close proximity to a bee site, honey has been harvested, collateral damage. Hope that helps kukuwai.

----------


## stingray

Off to Okiwi....rubs hands! Going armed this time!

----------


## BeeMan

Is the sticky stuff from aphids kukuwai

----------


## kukuwai

> Is the sticky stuff from aphids kukuwai


Not really sure, possibly. Was back in there again today they are all crack willow and the leaves are very sticky. The place is literally buzzing. thousands of bees all over the leaves ! Only wasps i saw were paper wasps hunting insects ! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Ok so ...the wasps love the stuff ( vespexs) but are distracted but other fishy smells , like frames etc ...they prefer it to burley though and we're harvesting it over phillie and Mack ..harvesting it rolling up we balls and hauling it away ..VC was a clever barstard and rubbed our set up with a fish skin and set the game alive ...the only problem was the bait trays are very light and wind blows them out of the trap do we tapped ours down.. into the trap ...will report back hopefully next weekend no wasps see how it goes

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ok so ...the wasps love the stuff ( vespexs) but are distracted but other fishy smells , like frames etc ...they prefer it to burley though and we're harvesting it over phillie and Mack ..harvesting it rolling up we balls and hauling it away ..VC was a clever barstard and rubbed our set up with a fish skin and set the game alive ...the only problem was the bait trays are very light and wind blows them out of the trap do we tapped ours down.. into the trap ...will report back hopefully next weekend no wasps see how it goes


The few we seen around base camp today certainly seemed a bit dozy on it.

----------


## Pengy

I put the vespex out on sunday am and the wasp numbers are already down by a huge margin. 
Now to find a product that does the same for Sandflies  :Wink:

----------


## kukuwai

> I put the vespex out on sunday am and the wasp numbers are already down by a huge margin. 
> Now to find a product that does the same for Sandflies


Thats what happens  ! 

If they are taking it then you do notice a big difference in a matter of days. 

Good on all you fellas the more that goes out around the top of the south the better i say !!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## erniec

Have just been around the South Island on bike.
Ended up with dead wasps in chin air inlet.
Had dead one get into helmet got enough dried venom to get a bit of swelling etc.
Ended up in ear pocket.
Noticed bugger all flies compared to CNI are the wasps dealing to them?.

----------


## kotuku

pengy -sandflies whiskey and sand 
get some whiskey(nastier the better for those pricks-pour it all over your flippers &exposed chunks(not that though)then waddle off and roll in the sandpit.
Mofos zoom in get off their faces on the piss and killeach other throwin the bloody rocks about!
 i could sugeest a proprane torch but dunno  singed penguin might offend some greenies and do your breed eat cremated sandflies???

----------


## Frogfeatures

> Have just been around the South Island on bike.
> Ended up with dead wasps in chin air inlet.
> Had dead one get into helmet got enough dried venom to get a bit of swelling etc.
> Ended up in ear pocket.
> Noticed bugger all flies compared to CNI are the wasps dealing to them?.


Yep, along with spiders, caterpillars, etc

----------

